

Nvidia GeForce GTX 590 Dual-GPU Monster Graphics Card Launched, Tested - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-590-Dual-GF110s-One-PCB/

======
neutronicus
Argh. The article makes one little nod to CUDA, and then doesn't mention the
compute capability. _Sigh_.

~~~
wisty
"... each with 512 CUDA cores". So it's a Giga-core machine? Wow.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Giga usually means 10^9 (or 2^30); don't you mean kilo-core?

